# USB Bluetooth unter Debian



## Mairhofer (6. Mai 2004)

Schönen Guten Morgen,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Installation von einem USB - Bluetooth Dongle unter Debian (Woody).

Zuvor möchte ich sagen, das ich eher die Basics kenne, sprich nicht das Dateisystem runterbeten kann. Ich hab direkt mit Debian angefangen, da ich mit den Klick und Wrup GUInterfaces nichts anfangen kann und Debian empfehlenswert sein soll.

Ich habe mit einem Tutorial den Stick installiert, sagen wir ich hab es versucht. Das Tutorial findet man unter 
[1] http://www.van-schelve.de/edv-wissen/linux/bluetooth_0.htm

Es hat eigentlich auf wunderbar geklappt, jedoch wenn ich mir per 
"hcitool dev" meine angeschlossenen  Geräte anzeige, wird mir keins angezeigt.

Wie gesagt, ich hab nicht soviel Ahnung. Habe mich schon durch die halbe Welt gegoogelt und finde keine Lösung für mein Problem.

Ich nutze einen MSI Class 1 Bluetooth Stick, halt Debian Woody und das ganze läuft auf einem Dell Latitude C610 Notebook(falls wichtig).

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Lösungsansatz geben könnte, wo ich zuerst schauen muss oder auf irgendeiner nicht von Google erfassten Seite ein Tutorial an der Hand hat.

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort und bedanke mich schonmal dafür.

Andreas


----------



## Mairhofer (26. Mai 2004)

Wollte den Thread nochmal nach oben holen.

Wäre nett, wenn einer nur den kleinsten Lösungsansatz mir posten könnte.
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

MfG
Andreas


----------

